# Rietveld Buffet



## Rik (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello,
Is there someone who has the plans or the experience to built/construct the famous Dutch Rietveld Buffet? A pece of furniture from the '30ties?
I would be thankful for any help or information on this.
Rik


----------



## Rik (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes Dave, that's what I am looking for. I have a little book with some plans and some construction hunts but may be, someone has more elaborated plans and information on construction details. It does not have to be for free. Thanks anyway.
Rik


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

Rik I can,t wait to see you have a go at that! Gotta say it looks more comfortable than Reitvelds chairs!


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, we have learned quite a bit from Rietveld in the school… and alot of other things from the whole "de Stijl" (spoken de style) movement.

Construction of this guy is not as bad as it looks. Its mostly dowel joints and traditional "inside hanging wooden drawer guides" for the drawers, there are alot of pieces to this famous buffet but its not as difficult as it may seem, just boxes and shelves suspended/attatched to/from a frame of laths (is that how you call them? we call the "leiste" so smaller cross section square or rectangular wood "strips" or pieces or is muntons a better word?).

If you need a good couple of drawings of Drawer guides, I am pretty good at that and I can send you some and the rest is not too bad as I said. Do you plan to build this in the original size?

I am not sure what kind of hardware is on the doors though, that is something somebody else might know.


----------



## Rik (Dec 30, 2008)

To Waldschrat,
I would very much like to get your drawings of the drawer guides. That would be of great help. The original size…? It is about two meters long original, maybe I will have to downsize it to 1.80 meters, smaller (1.60 m) will hurt the design I am afraid. What do you think?
Rik

Laths is 'latten' in Dutch


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

Rik

Dave R has a good suggestion… (although, I have not tried my self, but I think a good look could not hurt) I think if it is 2 metres long originally, then 1.8 ought not to hurt, and if everything is proportionaly handled, 1.6 is also possible with out a problem, just a little sizing down on the length and thickness of the materials.

I will draw some out and post them, maybe tommorrow, or on thursday(most probable). It late here now and I have to work tomorrow, but I will get them to you. will that work?

Glad to help!

Waldschrat


----------



## Rik (Dec 30, 2008)

Waldschrat, Im voraus, vielen dank für die Zeichnungen. Thanks a lot. Rik


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

Check this out-the buffet in Lego!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

this is and old one


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

It just went on yesterday, Jim…


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

Ik zal is kijken in 1 van mijn boeken.
Dan laat ik het je wel weten.

I shell look in my books
And I let you know if I have one.


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

In het boekje " Rietveld zelf meubels maken" staat het buffet met tekening.
Te koop bij bol.com


----------



## VanM (Aug 18, 2019)

It's been years since this post was last used. But, just in case, I have posted to the Sketchup 3D Warehouse a complete set of drawings with all components for the buffet. Search under Rietveld buffet or Van M.


----------

